# Pars defect, retrolisthesis & anterolisthesis



## mark-lester.dela-cruz@sourcehov.com (Feb 8, 2017)

Pars defect, retrolisthesis & anterolisthesis of spine - What are the differences and ICD-10-CM codes used for these conditions? Thanks all for your assistance


----------

